# New Arrivals - October 25, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Oct25

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute young duck - so glad he's with you now!
Hope you are able to heal those pigeons. I know you are keeping them comfortable.
Wow, Shasta's quite the senior! Brown tabbys are one of my favorite cat colors!


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take the cats! One can never have too many cats.  
I wish. My parents next door would probably skin me alive, lol. 
cute lil duckling 

Some cats can live 25+ years. Spunky died on my 18th b'day - she was 22. Ming-toi was a siamese female and she died at the age of 20 due to kidney failure. I miss raising siamese cats....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, Terri and Baskar! All the birds and cats are doing fine. My oldest cat was Samantha, a Siamese mix. I got her from the pound in Houston TX when I lived there in the early 70's. She died at the age of 24.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the white pigeons!

If you need a home for the sissor beak pigeon ide be more than willing to help . 

I had a cat like yours (not the white one) but it ran away or got eaten .

And the white cat is adorable!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> If you need a home for the sissor beak pigeon ide be more than willing to help .


Thanks, Michael! Let's see if this one comes through the pox .. no need in you having to deal with a pox bird. Once it's recovered from that, you are welcome to adopt it if you like.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the newest in updates, Terry.

Is Shasta an odd-eyed white?

Sure hope the injured and sick ones recover well!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good luck with the sick ones. They are in great hands.
Lovely cats.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck with all your new friends  . Hope all the little birds recover well.

Your kitties are so cute. I have an elderly white kitty (not deaf) and a blue-eyed white kitty, also not deaf, that visits a lot (wants to be ours, but with little birds inside, not a chance. Family members do not eat each other). I think I know where this white cat lives but the lady insists it's not hers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Is Shasta an odd-eyed white?
> 
> Shi


The white one is Sugar and she is an odd-eyed white and is deaf.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, Terry...thought I had my hands full!!!

God Bless you!!!

Shasta reminds me of our rescue put down at age 13.5 years just before the time Coco came to console me!
And, Sugar...exactly like another rescue we had years back with the blue/gold eyes.

Ducky is adorable!

I feel sorry for the little guy with the sore on s/he's head. ouch!
I didn't know what you meant about the 'suspicious red crosses on wings'???
Is it a type of bird disease? Sorry for my lack of knowledge.

Blessings of healing and happiness to all of you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I didn't know what you meant about the 'suspicious red crosses on wings'???


Some of us believe that the pigeons and doves (usually white ones) with the markings on them have been used or were attempted to be used in some type of ritual (Santeria, perhaps). Here's a picture of what I was referring to: http://www.rims.net/2007Aug10/target4.html This pox pigeon has small reddish/pinkish crosses or X's on the wings.

Terry


----------

